# Debian Etch + ISPConfig-2.2.37 Upgrade auf Lenny?



## iceget (15. Feb. 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe gerade festgestellt das unser Server nicht mehr via apt-get update bzw. apt-get upgrade oder dist-upgrade upgedated werden kann.

So nun möchte ich gerne via Putty unseren Server mit Debian Lenny updaten.

Ist dies problemlos möglich?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Server zu virtualisieren (so wie dieser nun läuft)?

Es befinden sich auf diesem Server in etwa 300 Kundendomains darauf...

Vielen recht herzlichen Dank,

lg Markus

PS wieviel Aufwand wäre des, einen neuen Server (z.B: einen Hetzner Server mit einer clustered Software wie openVZ + Datenbestand vom aktuellen ISPConfig + aller Daten auf einem neuen Lenny zu migrieren. Schließlich werden dann die IP-Adressen auch geändert...! Wäre vielleicht auch ein LoadBalancing mit ISPConfig 2 möglich (zurzeitige Umstellung mit allen Daten)?


----------

